# Những thực phẩm giúp kích thích mọc tóc



## nusy (27/5/18)

Mái tóc thưa, yếu, gãy rụng sẽ được phủ rậm rạp nếu như bạn bổ sung ngay những thực phẩm này.

*Hàu là thực phẩm giàu kẽm giúp tóc mọc nhanh và khỏe*
Thiếu kẽm đã được biết là gây ra rụng tóc và nuôi dưỡng da đầu kém, và hàu được biết đến có nhiều kẽm sẽ giúp cho sức khỏe tóc của bạn.



​
*Hạt hướng dương*
Chỉ cần một vài hạt nhỏ có thể cung cấp cho bạn với một sự phong phú của vitamin E, mà sẽ tăng cường lưu lượng máu đến da đầu và thúc đẩy tăng trưởng tóc nhanh hơn.

*Kích thích mọc tóc với khoai lang*
Beta Carotene là tiền chất của các loại Vitamin, có tác dụng chăm sóc da đầu khỏe mạnh và kích thích tóc phát triển. Thực phẩm kích thích mọc tóc chứa Beta Carotene có nhiều nhất trong khoai lang – một loại rau củ phổ biến và có giá thành rất rẻ. Khoai lang còn có thể chế biến thành nhiều món ăn đa dạng để thực đơn kích thích mọc tóc của bạn không bị nhàm chán và lặp lại.

*Trứng là thực phẩm giúp tọc mọc nhanh*
Trứng là một nguồn tuyệt vời của axit béo omega-3, và chúng cũng có chứa biotin, là một chất quan trọng cho mọc tóc. Nhưng lưu ý lòng đỏ mới là thành phần 'khỏe mạnh' làm cho mái tóc của bạn dài và đẹp. Ăn quá nhiều lòng trắng trứng có thể ngăn chặn sự hấp thu biotin vào cơ thể, gây ra một sự suy giảm các vi chất dinh dưỡng này.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

